# Suppliers of PID Kits for Rancilio Silvia



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm a newbie here, and am seeking to install a PID kit on my 2 month old Silvia. I'm aware it'll invalidate my warranty.

Reading on these forums, I'm coming across posts written quite a few years ago, so information is out of date.

Does anyone have any valid, current information of companies other than the American Auber firm, European suppliers maybe?

Cheers


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Blaven said:


> I'm a newbie here, and am seeking to install a PID kit on my 2 month old Silvia. I'm aware it'll invalidate my warranty.
> 
> Reading on these forums, I'm coming across posts written quite a few years ago, so information is out of date.
> 
> ...


The MeCoffee PID kit springs to mind. Think @MrShades may make a kit that fits the Silvia too.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

ashcroc said:


> The MeCoffee PID kit springs to mind. Think @MrShades may make a kit that fits the Silvia too.


Sorry, I don't do one.... I had a machine on the bench for a while, fitted a PID kit - with my own custom sensor - but to be honest I didn't think the behaviour of it was particularly good (OK, it may well hold temp better than with thermostats, and be better at heating than with stats). In theory it should help the Silvia, but I struggled to tune the PID to work particularly well (there's a huge delay in applying heat at the elements (in the middle of the boiler) and seeing any rise in temp on the surface of the boiler.. Hence I've not continued and made a kit.

Most machines with internal heating elements and a PID would also use a thermowell, and a temp sensor actually within (or surrounded by) the water - rather than on the surface of the boiler - but the Silvia has to rely on the boiler surface temp, which is far from optimal.


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

Now that the kit has been in use for a few years, and the iOS has been developed, are people happy with its performance? Have all the bugs been ironed out?

Although I'm an inveterate 'fiddler' with machines, all I'm seeking here is temperature control, not changing all the other parameters.


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

Anyone??



Blaven said:


> Now that the kit has been in use for a few years, and the iOS has been developed, are people happy with its performance? Have all the bugs been ironed out?
> 
> Although I'm an inveterate 'fiddler' with machines, all I'm seeking here is temperature control, not changing all the other parameters.


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

As a follow up, I ordered an Auberins PID kit the version for temp control only. It was despatched the following day, and arrived safely in a box in about 10 days with only about £12 customs and Royal Mail charge to pay. It was marked as 'gift' on the box. Installed it that evening no problem and very happy with the factory setting of 105deg.C. (meaning a loss of about 7deg. at the group head).


----------



## Barken (May 4, 2021)

I just bought a rancilio silvia and plotting to get the temp PID. How is it working for you now you've had it for some time?


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

I've passed on the machine to my son who uses it everyday. It's still working fine.


----------

